# Espejos retrovisores electricos



## ToniJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Buenas amigo,

Tengo una duda que me está comiendo por dentro. El tema es el siguiente: 

He comprado unos retrovisores electricos para montarlos en el coche (Conexion a 12v), pero no tengo control de casa para éstos. El tema es que los quiero hacer caseros. El problema, es que o no me doy cuenta de como tengo que hacer la instalación o no se.

Tiene 4 cables: Marrón, Blanco, Negro y Azul.

La convinacion es la siguiente para que funcione: 

De arriba a abajo: Azul Positivo - Negro Negativo
De abajo a arriba: Negro Positivo - Azul Negativo
De izquierda a derecha: Marrón y Negro Positivo - Azul y Blanco Negativo
De derecha a izquierda: Azul y Blanco Positivo - Marrón y Negro Negativo

Quiero que 4 pulsadores se encarguen de controlar dichos movimientos (4 para el derecho y otros 4 para el izquierdo), la cosa es que no consigo hacer un esquema bueno que me funcione. Según he ido viendo posiblemente haya que poner un relé, pero no estoy seguro de si es así ni donde colocarlo exactamente. 

UN saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2008)

El esquema es este. Te tienes que conseguir 4 iterruptores dobles de 2 posiciones con punto neutro, tambien se pueden llamar doble inversor sin retensión.

Hacia un lado accionan el motor en un sentido y hacia el otro en sentido contrario.


----------



## ToniJ (Feb 5, 2008)

No es del todo asi. Te envio un esquema de como es el retrovisor para que veas como es.

Gracias de antemano.

Te he puesto el esquema que yo estaba haciendo, pero que obviamente no funciona porque cortocircuita.


----------

